# Big Dig still making news



## TouchDown (Jul 12, 2007)

Not making a "good" name for engineering.

Anyone in NE - has it made news recently, or is this guy just behind the times. Nothing stated in this article seems to be anything "new"...

Big Dig comments / pics from Designnews.com


----------

